# Problem with wheel mouse and TAB.



## Scotoner (Mar 20, 2011)

Even if I add these lines to xorg.conf: 

```
Identifier  "Mouse1"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option "Protocol"    "Auto"
    Option "Device"      "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option      "Buttons"       "5"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
```
or modify where I must make changes, mouse wheel won't work! Also I am experiencing the problem using the TAB on terminal that helps you complete a command...  When I was Logged in as root I didn't experience the TAB problem though. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2011)

```
[color="Red"]#[/color]Option      "Buttons"       "5"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5 [color="Red"]6 7[/color]"
```



> Also I am experiancing the problem using the TAB on terminal that helps you complete a command... When I was Logged in as root I didn't experience the TAB problem though. Any ideas would be great!



Compare root and user .cshrc for keyboard layout or language setting differences.  This is really a different problem than the mouse and you might get better input with a separate thread.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 20, 2011)

I made the changes to xorg.conf file that you said but mouse wheel still doesn't respond. Also I can't see any differences between root and user .cshrc unless I am doing something wrong!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2011)

What mouse do you have?  Please also show your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2000 . The log is really big and I dont know how to copy it ... Pressing the mouse wheel copies but also pastes at the same time so... I don't have a clue on how to copy this...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2011)

X uses left-click drag to highlight and copy, middle-click (wheel-click) to paste.

Wireless mice are often a problem.


----------



## aragon (Mar 21, 2011)

You can try use xev(1) to troubleshoot your mouse problems.  Launch it from a term and use the mouse wheel in the window it creates.  A working setup generates events for mouse buttons 4 and 5.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you very much aragon, it worked! I used the mouse wheel on the window, it appeared then restarted X and the wheel is corresponding!


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

And now it stopped working again... Has this anything to do with the fact that I changed my user shell from /bin/sh to /bin/tcsh?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

Scotoner said:
			
		

> And now it stopped working again... Has this anything to do with the fact that I changed my user shell from /bin/sh to /bin/tcsh?



Probably not.  xev(1) shows events, it should not have changed anything.  After you start X, unplug the mouse receiver and reconnect it.  If it works for a while after that, it may be that it's one of those wireless mice with slight protocol differences.  Unplugging it would reset it.  Short of switching mice or modifying the mouse driver, I don't know if there's a way to fix that.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

Well I tried that and I just discovered something... I was using the wireless adapter that corresponds with a Microsoft keyboard and used to correspond with the mouse. I had recently replaced the mouse that was with the keyboard with a new one and I used its own adapter. So I was using two adapters for the same mouse :S . Anyway I removed the mouse's adapter and kept the keyboard's one that detects my mouse too. But wheel still doesn't work. Can't understand though why before when I ran *xev* and restarted X wheel was working.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

I cant post my [CMD=]Xorg.0.log[/CMD] because its too big to post it...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 21, 2011)

pastebin - please read your signup email, it's all in there...


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks DutchDaemon. So this is the log wblock http://pastebin.com/eddwvyBk!


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 21, 2011)

Please show your full xorg.conf.

You're using hal, so the input devices in your xorg.conf will be ignored (I think, haven't experimented with it much).  Add

```
Option "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
to the ServerLayout section to disable hal input device detection.

Your mouse has nine buttons.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Here it is the updated xorg.conf, mouse wheel still doesn't respond... 
http://pastebin.com/1Kig2hnz
What do you mean my mouse has nine buttons...I can see 3 only


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Microsoft likes to put useless buttons on mice.  Well, maybe they're useful for games or something.  Yours probably has the standard three, plus scroll up and down counts as two more, maybe the scroll wheel tilts side to side, plus one for thumb and another for little finger.

Some searching shows at least one person setting the Protocol to "ExplorerPS/2".  I wouldn't be surprised if that didn't work, but then what you have doesn't work either.  There are other protocols listed in mousedrv(4).


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Actually there are 5 buttons including the scroll wheel tilts ... So what's your advice? Try different protocols?


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

Scotoner said:
			
		

> Actually there are 5 buttons including the scroll wheel tilts ... So whats your advice? Try different protocols?



That's all I can see to try.


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 22, 2011)

Via sysinstall or manually? Still can't understand why when I used *xev* and then restarted X scroll was working and then when I re-restarted it wasn't...


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2011)

As root, use a text editor to edit xorg.conf.  Don 't know why *xev* worked.  My question is "why don't wireless mice work just like wired ones?"


----------



## Scotoner (Mar 26, 2011)

I just formatted my system and everything is working. No idea what was wrong so just close this thread


----------

